# Virginia Beach Value



## RuralEngineer (Sep 24, 2014)

wow check out http://www.ebay.com/itm/221553587475?_trksid=p2060778.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

weeks 20-32 are hot!

stephen


----------



## Free2Roam (Sep 24, 2014)

Your link goes to "My Ebay"


----------



## Sandy (Oct 7, 2014)

*wow!*

Over $6000 winning bid. I hope it goes through.  This is very promising, and the resort itself looks good.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 7, 2014)

*I know the Tugger that got this.  She's thrilled!*



Sandy said:


> Over $6000 winning bid. I hope it goes through.  This is very promising, and the resort itself looks good.



That Tugger was very influenced by her stay at the resort the previous week during her home week. It is a great place.  The only resort at the oceanfront in Virginia Beach with a "real" resort feel, IMHO.  That area of the oceanfront is awesome with so much to see and do without having to drive anywhere; dining, shopping, music, beach, boardwalk, bike path, beach volleyball, etc.!


----------



## RuralEngineer (Nov 1, 2014)

*Another one*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281477085584


----------

